# GPU3 thread



## hat (May 28, 2010)

I thought we should have a seperate thread to talk about GPU3.

The GPU3 client is available here.

I have been pleased with my results with it. So far, I've only seen 610 point work units on the core, and they get about 5500PPD on my 8800GTS (as opposed to about 6000 with a 353 point unit), and 4100 on my 9600GSO (about 4400 with 353 point units). The temperature on my 8800GTS dropped from 71c-72c with the GPU2 core to 63-65c with the GPU3 core, and these are both "hot day" measurements. On a "cold day" I got about 65c-66c with the GPU2 core. These temps were all measured on the stock cooler set to 70% fan speed. I can't measure temps on my 9600GSO without Rivatuner (it's the ASUS model), and I don't use Rivatuner, so temps are unknown.

In my opinion, I'm happy to see a pretty good temp drop for a measley 500ppd on my 8800GTS, espically since it's in my bedroom, which is rather small.

I would like to request that you report before and after values for temperatures and PPD, should you decide to switch.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 29, 2010)

Very strange.  On my GTS 250 I see very little difference.  Working on a 548 I get the exact same temps, my PPD is down about 50 with GPU3, and my memory usage on the card is up 23 mb.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2010)

hat said:


> I thought we should have a seperate thread to talk about GPU3.
> 
> The GPU3 client is available here.
> 
> ...




it is only recommended for GTX470-80 users, no benefits for older cards


----------



## hat (May 29, 2010)

Did you read my post? I'm seeing a lot lower temps.


----------

